# Interesting Escrimador fight using stick and shield



## Makalakumu (Dec 24, 2005)

I came across this and I thought it looked interesting and kind of fun.  What do you think?  I think the use of a shield is pretty cool.  It gives one a good idea as to why they used in the first place and both fighters are realy good at using theirs.

http://www.ilguerriero.it/codino/scrimia/bastone%20e%20boccoliere%20La%20Mostra%20di%20Brescia.wmv


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 24, 2005)

That kind of shield is called a "buckler" and appears in several classical fencing styles.  It is used with the rapier, for example, to deflect both thrusts and cuts.

For more information:

http://www.thearma.org/essays/SwordandBucklerP4.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it common to take escrima techniques and combine them with a buckler?  Is this even FMA?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2005)

This is an italian escrima group. www.novascrima.com Their techniques
are european in nature and to the best of my knowledge they
have nothing to do with Filipino martial arts. After having said 
that, it was a great video clip and I am very thankful that you
shared it with us. European style fencing is very good. I have
read about these guys in a couple of European style martial arts
magazines. I believe they also have videos out there for sell as
well. Thanks for the clip.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is there link:  www.novascrimia.com 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, (e)scrima is a Romance language term for (Western) fencing. In French I think it's escrime, in Italian I think it's scrima, etc. There's some discussion in the WMA forum, I think (folded in from the defunct Fencing forum).


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 24, 2005)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting it.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 26, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Is it common to take escrima techniques and combine them with a buckler? Is this even FMA?


 
It's certainly not common, but, as the saying goes, "There are only so many ways to swing a stick..."  

It should be noted that e.g., rapier and buckler can be considered a variation of other two-weapon forms of defense including rapier and cloak, rapier and lantern, and rapier and dagger.    

Buckler and stick in the manner depicted above would certainly lend itself well to FMA espada y daga technique insofar as the buckler is held (not attached to the arm) by the hand and is somewhat lighter than a shield.  I made the point in FMAtalk that a recent depiction in the series "Rome" with shield and sword was roughly analogous to a Pekiti Tirsia espada y daga Contrada: 

"The PTI Espada y Daga Level 1 Contrada #3 that I learned from Tuhon William McGrath assumes at one point that the opponent gives you a high thrust with the daga that you parry outside to inside and then down with the butt of your stick; when he throws a high horizontal with his stick you block with your daga and then smash down on his elbow with your stick. 

In the Rome sequence described above Pulo smashes down on the opponents shield with the butt of his sword and therefore (because his opponent cannot hide behind his shield ) provokes his opponent to swing wide with his sword. Pulo parries the opponent's sword with his sheld and cuts down on the inside of his arm with his sword.

In essence they are the same technique."

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

